# Lou BEFORE and AFTER (MOP to PRINCESS) LOL



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*Lou BEFORE and AFTER (MOP to PRINCESS) LOL*








[/url] Lou 8 months long hair by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou 8 mo outside pretty girl by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url] Lou before much needed haircut 8mo by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
*
AND THEN....*








[/url] Lou new haircut 8mo princess pose by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url] Lou princess hair cut side 8m by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou princess hair cut 8mo by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]


*I LIKE BOTH HAIR STYLES... JUST WANTED HER HAIR SHORT FOR COAT CHANGE *


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute! Lovely groom!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Cute, cute, cute! Lovely groom!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She's such a cutie either way. 
Love the bows in her hair in the "after" pic.


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

Love her look either way ! she is adoreable !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Love the hairbows! She looks really cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, Lou looks terrific in her new 'do. Poodles are such fun! I bet she feels good, too.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, an Asian groom on something other than a toy. Love it!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww goodbye puppy hair! she is so adorable!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking just as cuddly and adorable as before.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*awww thank you all so much!! reading all the comments warmed my heart!!

She just posed for one more gorgeous shot! ;-)
*







[/url] Lou poser gorgeous girl 8mo by Louthespoo, on Flickr[/IMG]
*

Her color is getting prettier every day
Luv mah baby Lou - so beautiful and sweet and perfect hehehehehe*


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Ah, Lou looks terrific in her new 'do. Poodles are such fun! I bet she feels good, too.


thanks! she DOES feel good! she was so happy to be able to see and felt lighter Im sure


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I never thought her groom would be considered Asian-style.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> I never thought her groom would be considered Asian-style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I had no idea about any Asian style either... we just talked about it and came up with what I pictured in mah head that was gonna be the cutest clip ever... right?! LOL You did an amazing job dear... dont u look at that pic and go "wow, Im good!" hahahahaha 

Hibbert and Lou need a play date again soon... I was going through the pictures on my iphone, cause i ran out of room.... but couldnt delete ANY of them... they just looked too cute together!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hilshaven said:


> She is beautiful!


Aw thank u


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha! Yessss! After I finished her, I wanted to do her again. She was so good! 

I would like it to maybe warm up a bit for the next play date. Hopefully soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Haha! Yessss! After I finished her, I wanted to do her again. She was so good!
> 
> I would like it to maybe warm up a bit for the next play date. Hopefully soon!
> 
> ...


HAHA thanks! yup its coooooooooooooooooooooooold LOL


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ellyisme said:


> I never thought her groom would be considered Asian-style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Maybe I'm imagining things, but see what I mean now? With that oval beard and flared legs, plus the color, don't you think Lou would fit right in with the poodles below? Of course, she'd sure tower over all those toys!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

nah... the head is not tall...the muzzle is still short, the legs are not that angled... but those are cute by the way!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Head, muzzle, body, and legs are all the same length (A guard), but I can definitely see where you're coming from.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Awwwwww! Lou looks so happy and adorable! Such a fun change.  IF she is anything like Angel she is all prancy and playful after a groom. Angel loves her groom time. But even better the After Groom time, lol.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AngelsMommy said:


> Awwwwww! Lou looks so happy and adorable! Such a fun change.  IF she is anything like Angel she is all prancy and playful after a groom. Angel loves her groom time. But even better the After Groom time, lol.


Thank you  She was all happy and prancin' around like a little princess!! haha


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Her hair is growing... She is looking soooo cute! She is always cute haha!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

